

Google is not the answer: How the digital age imperils history - walterbell
http://www.salon.com/2015/05/30/google_is_not_the_answer_how_the_digital_age_imperils_history/

======
agumonkey
Having recently copied old HDD to a NAS, I dug up some data that mattered a
lot at that time (chats, picture and video collections) and now it seems like
it was unnecessary. Most of it belong to the past and has no real
significance.

I see the value of collectors of certain kinds of public goods (games, art,
...). Since they will take care of their passion while previous owners can let
go of now worthless objects.

